
Make Better Software Magazine - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/make-better-software-magazine/
======
GarethX
Direct download links:

* Full-color PDF - [https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/MakeBet...](https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/MakeBetterSoftware.pdf)

* iPad (ePub) - [https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/make-be...](https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/make-better-software.epub)

* Kindle (mobi) - [https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/make-be...](https://blog.fogcreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/make-better-software.mobi)

